# Vanilla Deer Lure?



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I use pure vanilla extract as a cover scent. Deer come in from downwind on opening weekend and never even knew I was there. Had a young fork horn licking the ground below my scent wick even.


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

There used to be a cover scent years ago that was used by Dan Fitzgerald that was called Cover-Up and it smelled just like vanilla extract. I used to use it and it really worked great. Dont know if they even make it anymore?


----------



## j.blay (Oct 20, 2008)

Vanilla extract, around $3 for 1 fluid oz at Walmart.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

It makes for a good curiosity scent. For a cover scent, I use deer dander. Deer like anything that smells sweet. I put some permisson in a tree stump last year. I just wanted to see what the deer would do to get it. They completely destroyed the stump to get that stuff. I have never used vanilla for a cover scent. I'm sure it would work though.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

fitzgeralds still make it its just called VK ive used it this year and had dear around every time ive used it.it has more than vanila in it


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

buckmaster27 said:


> fitzgeralds still make it its just called VK ive used it this year and had dear around every time ive used it.it has more than vanila in it



This here? http://teamfitzgerald.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=87


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.coveruphunting.com/
The Original from Russell Hull but now owned by Travis Wakefield. This is what I use and several of the products are really super. Check them out and give Travis a call if you have any questions.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

yep thats it


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

keyman said:


> http://www.coveruphunting.com/
> The Original from Russell Hull but now owned by Travis Wakefield. This is what I use and several of the products are really super. Check them out and give Travis a call if you have any questions.



Nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

buckmaster27 said:


> fitzgeralds still make it its just called VK ive used it this year and had dear around every time ive used it.it has more than vanila in it


Baloney! More Vanilla in it means nothing..Not discounting vanilla works because it does..Don't get me wrong because I have purchased their Deer Dander as a cover scent but why pay them for VK when you can buy vanilla extract for much less at the grocery store...If vanilla smells like vanilla then it is vanilla...Does not matter the concentration...


----------



## andy33 (Feb 12, 2006)

I buy the imatation vanilla must be about 6oz for .99 in the spice aisle at wal mart. Pour a few bottles in a spray bottle last all season for a couple people, just keep it outside by the shed and spray on your boots before i go out. Never had the deer spook if they smell it so I guess it works.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey, sluggo,

Try re-reading the post you quoted. I think you maybe missed a word.


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

oops my bad yeah "more than" vanilla...but when the guy spells the word "deer" as "dear" I get confused...


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! I used Cover Up years ago and it really works! I didnt even know they still made it! I will be ordering some!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

SluggoFrogger1 said:


> Baloney! More Vanilla in it means nothing..Not discounting vanilla works because it does..Don't get me wrong because I have purchased their Deer Dander as a cover scent but why pay them for VK when you can buy vanilla extract for much less at the grocery store...If vanilla smells like vanilla then it is vanilla...Does not matter the concentration...


i said it has more than just vanila and water in it. also i just said they still make it i didnt tell everyone to go out and buy it.use whatever vanila u want


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

I already acknowledged the error in my reading your post on "vanilla".


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

buy the yellow vanilla scent tree made for your car....thats my tip of the day


----------



## Strut&Rut (Feb 5, 2006)

j.blay said:


> Vanilla extract, around $3 for 1 fluid oz at Walmart.


8oz bottle at the indoor flea market $1.00


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I tried Vanilla extract a couple of times last year and it really didn't make any difference as an attractant (at least that I could tell). I may try the spray bottle trick though as the Vanilla certainly didn't spook anything... As for the car freshener idea, I also tried putting a pine scented "christmas tree" in my clothing bin. Those things are really potent especially in a closed container. Again, no bad results and no improved results. It sure was cleaner than putting in fresh cut pine boughs which I had usually done previously when hunting in pine wooded areas.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Z-Rider said:


> I use pure vanilla extract as a cover scent. Deer come in from downwind on opening weekend and never even knew I was there. Had a young fork horn licking the ground below my scent wick even.


I'm gonna use the recipe from an earlier thread...

1 part Almond Extract
2 parts Vanilla Extract
4 parts water..

... with deer dander as a cover scent this weekend.

I'll post the results Sunday.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Any results? I figure if deer like sweet smelling stuff then us girls should just lotion up!


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

So is the vanilla a cover or attractant or both?


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

IrregularPulse said:


> So is the vanilla a cover or attractant or both?


both


----------

